# Anschutz 1400 Help



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

I was wondering if anybody knew of someone local (Crestview/Pensacola/Panama City) that could help me order some bolt parts for an Anschutz model 1400 Sporter. The factory won't sell direct to individuals. Any help is appreciated. Dave


----------



## Thunderstick1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Try Champions Choice and Champion Shooters Supply. If they don't have the parts you need, maybe they can direct you to a soruce. I doupt you'll find anybody around here,


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

these folks use to carry some parts.

*Ten Ring Service, Inc.*
2227 Lou Dr. West
Jacksonville, FL 32216-4456
Phone:	(904) 724-7419


----------

